
Where'd Pownce Go? - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/where-did-pownce-go
======
stillmotion
There are two factors that make Pownce what it is. First, it's an alpha. I am
not sure how clear Leah and Kevin made that, but realistically it is still
invite-only. The second factor is that it is developed by a developer who is
inexperienced, and a visionary that runs one of the most demanded web
applications created. I believe that Pownce has a lot of potential, and what
we see right now isn't exactly what we are supposed to see. Give it a few
months, something's going to happen.

